# Hi to all



## AuntBite (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't think I've formally introduced myself here yet. I'm AuntBite and I've been posting here for a little while but lurking longer.:googly: In other words I tend to do things bass ackwards. Anyhow I've finally managed to successfully sign up w/Photobucket and start an album(I don't feel so ashamed any more). Not much there alien w/space ship, spider prop/costume, and tree face. Will add more when I figure out how to scan pics.

BTW...I do my haunt stuff in the family cornfield maze, so I'm technically not a home haunter But since the family basically gives me no budget and I mostly scrounge stuff off the roadside I thought I might creep in.

Thanks to all, I really love this place.


----------



## AuntBite (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry, I was so bussy begging for acceptance, I forgot to post my album place

http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u100/AuntBite/


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Dig the spider costume.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome AuntBite!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy one thing we are all good at is roadside recovery


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to a fellow lurker. You've got a great start.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Auntbite!!! Welcome.... neat spider costume!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Auntbite.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice spider costume. I'd like to see larger and more detailed pics! Welcome!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi AuntBite, welcome to the forum! Holy Carp !!!!!!! Is that actually a small dark ride you have going there with those little cars? Are they tractor pulled like a hay ride??


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard AuntBite.... great pics!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice pics. As vlad said, looks like you have some kind of carts going through there... tractor pulled? Looks like a lot of fun.

Welcome to our little nightmare world here.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

The best things are always found somewhere else - LOL. Welcome aboard


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Aunt Bite ..Glad you decided to join us.
nice spaceship you got there.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi and WELCOME...This is a great place to be, the people here have awesome creative minds and dont mind sharing ideas. I love it here.


----------



## AuntBite (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks to you all for such a warm welcome. Some have asked or commented on a couple of props in my pics. I will post info in the appropriate forums soon.

Again thanks for taking me in!
And as we say down here "Laisser le bon temps roulette!"


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

As we say up here in Canada, "Bonjour et bien venu!" Well, we would say that if we were french, but I really only can mangle the language. We also say "Mon dieu c'est froid. J'espoir que l'hiver von allez a la sud pour tout les ami en Louisiana. Y s'il vous plait, nour voulons un peaux du temp chaud, ci c'est possible. Merci y pass les patate!"

I hope that makes sense, but all I likely said was "My head is shaped like a grapefruit". Damn pamplemouse.

Have fun, you'll like it here.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Great to have ya!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We'll be looking forward to the posts. 

As we say here in NJ, "Don't shoot!!"


----------



## AuntBite (Jan 24, 2007)

Vlad, pleeeze! Down here all 10yr. olds own thier own shotguns and thier Mammas taught them how to shoot


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o aunti bite


----------

